# BMW Group Sales Keep Heading North with a 7.1% Jump in May 2012



## jims2321 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your numbers do not match the information 5 series is up 45.3% on sales of 6102, not 22168 comparing May '12 to May '11.


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Good catch! I am sure BMW would love if the numbers were the other way though :rofl:


----------



## Bemo (Oct 15, 2011)

Bad news for all of us...it means there are no deals to be had LOL


----------

